# The Secret Life of Bees



## FictionFan (Jan 14, 2007)

The Secret Life of Bees is a book I would definitely NOT recommend.  It was a huge best-seller but it was a total cliche.  It was corny as anything and I hated it.  I had to read it for a university class, otherwise I never would have touched it.

~fictionfan (but obviously not a fan of ALL fiction)


----------



## killned3 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't really like that book. It was fairly well-written, so I can give it that, but otherwise it was boring and not interesting... :joker:


----------



## Knightskye (Jan 16, 2007)

I hear people talking about that all the time in my school.  They say like: "_Hey, did you read the Secret Life of Bees?_"  And then whoever they ask groans and complains about how bad it is.  First time I saw that book, I laughed at the title; it does sound pretty silly.


----------



## Elf (Jan 16, 2007)

I had to read it for school this year, but I had read it over the summer. I loved the way it was written, and I did enjoy reading the book itself.

So I disagree.


----------



## gingerpower (Jan 22, 2007)

hmm iv heard its good but the plot is a bit iffy(is that even a word?)
owell its been lying around my house forever so i guess il pick it up :thumbl:


----------



## Dancer Preston (Jan 23, 2007)

gingerpower said:
			
		

> hmm iv heard its good but the plot is a bit iffy(is that even a word?)
> owell its been lying around my house forever so i guess il pick it up :thumbl:


 
From dictionary.com:

*if·fy* /ˈɪf
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i/ [*if*-ee]
_–adjective, _*-fi·er, -fi·est. *_Informal_. 1.full of unresolved points or questions: _an iffy situation. _2.doubtful; questionable: _An early decision on this is iffy. _

So yes, it is a real word.


----------



## Tundra Belle (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh, the shame of it! 

But I have to admit….to having enjoyed _Bees_. Two reasons:

1) the imagery and the voice
2) T-Ray. That was one mean man. I spent the book waiting to see if he would catch up with her (what was her name?) and what he’d do if he did. Ms. Monk's work with T-Ray served as a reminder that your protagonist is only as good as your antagonist is bad.

Reading _Bees_ was an obvious fluke for me, as was that poem I wrote a week ago. My redemption, however: 

Usual Reading Material: Science Fiction 
Current favorite author: Richard K. Morgan. 

And believe me, there’s nothing further from _Bees_ than Morgan's _Altered Carbon_.

Cheers,


----------



## FictionFan (Mar 5, 2007)

I just thought it was too cutesy and feel good and I hate that crap.


----------

